# Hygrophila sp "Belem"??



## jab1978 (Aug 5, 2009)

G'day everyone,
this plant was given to me a month ago as Hygrophila sp 'Belem'.

I got it to grow in emersed condition and it looks like a Staurogyne sp to me with all the "tiny hairs" growing on the stem.

Can someone ID this for me.

Thank-you.

Jeff


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It certainly does appear to be a _Staurogyne_. It looks most similar to the 'Porto Velho', and may be that.


----------



## jab1978 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> It certainly does appear to be a _Staurogyne_. It looks most similar to the 'Porto Velho', and may be that.


Thank-you.
I've just googled Hygrophila sp belem and there isn't a lot of information about it.
However, there is a picture of Hygrophila sp Belem from "Bubbles Aquarium", and by comparing this
and other pictures of Staurogyne sp Porto Velho- they seem to look very similar.
What do you think??
Is there such a "true" plant as Hygrophila sp Belem??


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, even now, there are instances of plants being called Hygrophilas that aren't. There was one that came out called 'Roraima' that turned out to be the same thing, and this could be too, but it's too soon to say.


----------



## jab1978 (Aug 5, 2009)

Could this plant be any other type of Staurogyne sp.??


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

> Could this plant be any other type of Staurogyne sp.??


The Staurogyne sp. from Tropica (now determined as Staurogyne repens!) has a different, somewhat broader leaf form with blunter tip.
If the "Hygrophila sp. 'Belem'" has a rather grey-green colour like 'Porto Velho': S. repens is rather grass-green to yellowish green.


----------

